# How many eggs a week do you guys feed?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just gave Ruby her first half an egg tonight and she loved it (farm fresh egg too  ) . I know eggs are packed with tons of good stuff, so how many eggs should I feed a week/ how many do you guys feed your dogs a week?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed 2-3 eggs a week. Eggs are basically the perfect food and perfect protein - packed with vitamins and minerals and all of the essential amino acids. 
How many eggs you feed all depends on how well your dog handles eggs. 
I guess weight would be a factor as well - a 80lb dog would be able to tolerate more eggs than a 10lb dog.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I started giving Sheba eggs. I guess I gave too many each week as she started stinking up the place. So, I cut down to two a week. When I was in the Navy we would eat picked eggs and drink beer. We could clear a room in nothing flat. Kinda like Sheba was doing......


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I feed them pretty randomly. If a meal looks small or if he's had a lot of exercise, I'll add one. I'd say he gets one every week or other week but I don't worry too much about the number I include in his diet


----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

I give Lexi about 4 sometimes 5 a week, and she tolerates them wonderfully - she loves them! Once she is transitioned onto many different types of proteins (right now just eating chicken and turkey, beef next week!) I will probably cut down to 2 or 3 a week.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Usually 2-3 per week sometimes more.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

4-5 per week normally.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

4-5 per week. She usually gets one for breakfast along with liquid glucosamine and salmon oil.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you measure out/weigh the eggs when you feed them? My 3.5lb Chihuahua probably couldn't handle a whole egg at once, could she?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Each dog gets one every morning.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

2-3 a week on average. I tend to use them to fill out small meals . I also mix them with foods that the dogs are more reluctant to eat since it acts like a "sauce". Works great for mice and certain organs.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Do you measure out/weigh the eggs when you feed them? My 3.5lb Chihuahua probably couldn't handle a whole egg at once, could she?


 You could easily split one egg between them. I still only feed my guys the yolk, for some reason Ari didn't tolerate the whites very well at all. Mine get them probably twice a week.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Anywhere between none and 7 per week. Sometimes we don't have eggs so they don't get any that week and sometimes they get one every morning. 

On average though? Probably between 3-5 per week.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

2 per week here, I give them along with their turkey necks.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

almost everyday w/ her boneless meal. sometims I forget, but would say 5-6 times a week for sure.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

2 a week here. Shell, just very slightly cracked, she seems to enjoy getting it out of the shell - then enjoys it even more by chewing the shell up into a thousand pieces strewn all around the kitchen.


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

Eggs are one of the raw foods I've continued to feed. They usually get a couple, multiple times per week. Although, they haven't gotten any lately because I hate buying them at the store!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

About 4-5 per week, with the shell.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola gets 1 a week. Sometimes she eats the shell, sometimes not. Since I am getting Buster intro'd to liver I haven't given him eggs yet. I will probably try in the next few weeks for him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know Duncan is an exception, but he gets 1-3 eggs per day. We love eggs at our house! LOL.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I know Duncan is an exception, but he gets 1-3 eggs per day. We love eggs at our house! LOL.


Do you have chickens or do you have to buy all of those?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> I know Duncan is an exception, but he gets 1-3 eggs per day. We love eggs at our house! LOL.


No wonder he's such a strong looking beast!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dogs will probably get about an egg a day. I get free fresh eggs from my dad and constantly have tons of them, so even on kibble they get a lot of eggs. When I switch to raw I will slowly intro them back in.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Do you have chickens or do you have to buy all of those?


No, we don't have chickens....but this is something I am TOTALLY looking into. We buy our eggs in bulk, so most times we get them a bit cheaper. 



sozzle said:


> No wonder he's such a strong looking beast!


LOL! He does love his eggs! Thanks for the complement!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed 1 to 2 eggs a week. sometimes i grind the shell and feed it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, we had a fair bit of wind here today and Mollies been going round eating the eggs out of fallen bird nests. I guess I should count those!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Each dog gets somewhere between 4-6 eggs a week. Except Puck, he gets 2-3.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

One or two a week.


----------

